# Wii #2040 - Trauma Team (USA)



## Chanser (May 17, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4014^^


----------



## Chanser (May 17, 2010)




----------



## shadowwarrior999 (May 17, 2010)

None of my sites have it yet it seems.


----------



## Yuan (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, downloading it


----------



## Fudge (May 17, 2010)

Keep them coming!


----------



## VashTS (May 17, 2010)

that came out of nowhere!  looks like a good game


----------



## squall23 (May 17, 2010)

Yes, FINALLY.  This is one of the few games that I was sure would be leaked.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (May 17, 2010)

Seems i have to wait for it to show up on my sites.


----------



## xshinox (May 17, 2010)

nice! it's out! now i just gotta beat the thief story in maple story ds and i can probably start on this.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 17, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> that came out of nowhere!  looks like a good game


It didn't come out of nowhere, I was waiting for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to play this, but I have exams to worry about now. I'll just get the European version in a few weeks (release date still unknown unfortunately).


----------



## Hadrian (May 17, 2010)

Really enjoy the series, think the first one was one of the first games we've seen for the DS. Looking forward to see how the team aspect changes the gameplay.


----------



## tran123abc (May 17, 2010)

Hey can anyone intruct me on how to download this torrent???
I have a bit torrent (Utorrent) but how do I add this into the downloading section???


----------



## Alex666 (May 17, 2010)

*facepalm* really? didnt u read the god damn rules >.


----------



## B4N5H33 (May 17, 2010)

any1 tried this with USB Loader GX and PAL forced?!

Can't wait to play this ... I really liked all other "Trauma"-titles


----------



## Juanmatron (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Jemlee (May 17, 2010)

*snip*

idiot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




piracy is not promoted on the forums duh


----------



## Gullwing (May 17, 2010)

I love this game.. I want to download it so much.. I can't find any download links on my hosting service...


----------



## Jockel (May 17, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> I love this game.. I want to download it so much..


i lold.


----------



## ghostmech1 (May 17, 2010)

is this the follow on to the trauma centre games?


----------



## Askherserenity (May 17, 2010)

Yes, I haven't gotten this to work yet though. Using USB Loader GX.


----------



## doyama (May 17, 2010)

I'm personally debating whether to wait for the Japanese version. It's somewhat odd how some stuff is getting released in America faster than in Japan. Somewhat of an odd reversal.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 17, 2010)

dsfsdfsdfsdgfghert


----------



## doyama (May 17, 2010)

Askherserenity said:
			
		

> Yes, I haven't gotten this to work yet though. Using USB Loader GX.


I just tried it on my USB Loader GX, didn't have any issues at least getting to the intro screen and watching a few cutscenes.

The only thing is that the game seems to be in widescreen?


----------



## Askherserenity (May 17, 2010)

What settings are you using on the loader? Mine just goes black :[


----------



## squall23 (May 17, 2010)

ghostmech1 said:
			
		

> is this the follow on to the trauma centre games?


It takes place between Under the Knife 1 and 2.


----------



## chaseincats (May 17, 2010)

Askherserenity said:
			
		

> What settings are you using on the loader? Mine just goes black :[



used configurable usb loader and it worked perfectly, didnt need to mess with settings


----------



## toguro_max (May 17, 2010)

squall23 said:
			
		

> ghostmech1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it takes place between Trauma Center: Under the Knife 1 and 2 (both DS' games), the it means that it actually takes place between Trauma Center: Second Opinion (the Wii remake for the first DS game) and the second Under the Knife, right?

Why do I mention the Second Opinion? Because on it, Nozomi is introduced.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (May 18, 2010)

squall23 said:
			
		

> ghostmech1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure? Where did you hear that? I'm pretty sure that originally in Japan it was supposed to have nothing to do with the Trauma Centre series (apart from the gameplay mechanics), and was going to have a completely different name etc. Obviously that didn't happen in America, but still I don't think it even has Caduceus in it (I've not played it, I might be wrong). The only link between the games is the gameplay and the name.


----------



## B4N5H33 (May 18, 2010)

works flawlessly on my beloved wii [4.2E | cios rev14 | USB Loader GX]


----------



## squall23 (May 18, 2010)

It does have a different name in Japan, but it most certainly is between 1/2nd Opinion and Under the Knife 2.

Even if it isn't, the timeline is definitely still the same one.


----------



## smurphyzeke (May 18, 2010)

I was waiting for this game for a while, but forgot it was coming out.

Still need to beat the others.


----------



## scopelenz (May 18, 2010)

it comes with a wii system update?


----------



## wheresmymonkey (May 18, 2010)

Get a black screen trying to load it via the disc channel  

Works fine using Neo gamma R8 though.

using 4.1E with Wiikey2.

Anybody know a possible fix or reason for this? It does it with a few ntsc games and i've never been able to fiigure out what causes it.


----------



## Skizzo (May 18, 2010)

Jemlee said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> idiot...
> 
> ...


Sorry, but when there's a group of subforums DEDICATED to announcing the PIRATE SCENE'S RELEASES, wherein many MODS AND ADMINS PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THEIR PIRATING ACTIVITY, I'd have to disagree with you on that. Please don't make such nonsensical claims as it's an insult to anyone with even just a modicum of intelligence. I won't call you an idiot though because only some people seem to be able to get away with that and apparently I'm not one of them. LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to this one.


----------



## MacGnG (May 19, 2010)

hey where's the nurses?!? dr's cant do anything without nurses!


----------



## squall23 (May 19, 2010)

^
I'm not sure if you noticed, but there's always a 2nd doctor during any operation besides 1st Response.  I guess you can call them the "nurse".


----------



## doyama (May 20, 2010)

After playing through a few tutorial missions for most of the characters the game is pretty decent. I'm still somewhat torn as to whether I want to wait for the Japanese version though.

Some of the voice acting isn't great. Tomoe's English voice just annoys the hell out of me compared to the Japanese version. However, Gabriel's voice conveys a very good "House" personality, and Maria's voice works well for the character as well. The other characters are mostly 'passable' but not exceptional. Naomi's voice is like 50/50 in terms of being consistent with the character. Hank is ironically not over the top enough in the English version. CR-S01 voice is just 'meh'.

To be honest I like Gabriel and Naomi's sequences more. But maybe that's just because I like those kinds of adventure pixel hunting games. Only Maria's game sequences are a break from the way most Trauma team games have worked previously, in terms of the triage aspect in addition to the actual operations.

If I do go the Japanese route, I'll have to skip Gabriel's sequences entirely I think. The amount of medical lingo they throw around there would make it pretty hard to translate. 

But the game is pretty fun so far


----------



## Ivoire (May 20, 2010)

Quick question: Has anyone been getting Trauma Team to work with R8 - Final? For some reason, it won't work for me, but it'll work with R7 Final.

Also, is the game supposed to look widescreen? Black bars at the top and bottom?

( Sorry about posting this in another section, like a moron, I forgot to check here in the release forum first. )


----------



## doyama (May 20, 2010)

Ivoire said:
			
		

> Quick question: Has anyone been getting Trauma Team to work with R8 - Final? For some reason, it won't work for me, but it'll work with R7 Final.
> 
> Also, is the game supposed to look widescreen? Black bars at the top and bottom?
> 
> ( Sorry about posting this in another section, like a moron, I forgot to check here in the release forum first. )



Can't speak to R8 but I've gotten it working on USB Loader GX.

I think the game defaults to widescreen. On my old 4:3 aspect tv the game itself is widescreen.


----------



## doyama (May 20, 2010)

Skizzo said:
			
		

> Jemlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note that providing information about the scene's releases is not directly advocating piracy. Also be mindful that advocating direct piracy links opens up the forum to being shut down. The line being tread is admittedly pretty thin but try to be respectful of the letter of the rules, even if the spirit deviates somewhat.


----------



## Ivoire (May 20, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Ivoire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, damn... I don't have a USB or External to spare for Wii Games at the moment sadly. Thanks for the help though! It's nice to be sure that my game isn't messed up.


----------



## hornetx (May 21, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Ivoire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What settings are you using for USB Loader GX? I keep just getting a black screen when I try and load it.


----------



## doyama (May 21, 2010)

hornetx said:
			
		

> What settings are you using for USB Loader GX? I keep just getting a black screen when I try and load it.



I didn't have to set any special settings for it. I'm using a USA console running firmware 3.x (I can't remember the version but it's not 4.x). Are you trying to run it on a different region or using ntsc/pal conversion?


----------



## hornetx (May 22, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> hornetx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm running 3.2 on a Japanese console, which I think might be the difference. I'll try forcing English and NTSC and see how it goes. I actually had it working for bit, then decided to update to Cios v19 and now everything is going haywire, lol.


----------



## jongsoojong (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I got my friend's copy and uploaded it to my wii and my USB loader freezes up and then resets? i got the latest version of USB loader as well, what are you guys using?


----------



## doyama (May 25, 2010)

jongsoojong said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got my friend's copy and uploaded it to my wii and my USB loader freezes up and then resets? i got the latest version of USB loader as well, what are you guys using?



Try mucking with the video settings. The game itself seems to present itself in widescreen no matter what your tv is, so that might be causing your problem. I didn't have to make any settings, but I'm running on 3.xU with UsbLoaderGX.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 26, 2010)

Bah, there's so many games I need to download!!!


----------



## jayzz91 (May 31, 2010)

for people with the black screen
the way i got this to work on my wii (4.2E) and configurable usb loader is by forcing the game to pal50 instead of the usual pal60.
when i tried to force it pal60 i got a black screen and with pal50 i got the weird widescreen like everyone else. hope this helps =)


----------



## kalantiaw (Jun 7, 2010)

Great game!  It's like 6 games in one!  Almost done with it.  They really done it with the wiimote controls, absolutely great.  Can't imagine playing this without the wiimote and nunchuk and it being this exiting.  Even untimed operations/tasks are made to make you hurry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A little thing that bothered me, as a med student before, was that they called the patient's SIGNS out as SYMPTOMS (which may tick off a few doctor gamers out there) coz they are two separate things.  Sorry for sounding like such a smartass but allow me to explain, in just a few words.  Symptoms are subjective (according to the patient) findings like cough, colds, pain, difficulty of breathing etc; things that they tell the MD, while SIGNS are objective (what the doctor can see) stuff like what they see, they usually call it in medical terms like dyspnea, etc., also findings on x-rays, MRIs, etc.  Come to think of it, maybe they just did that to avoid confusion and to simplify the terms, I mean, the amount of terms, esp. in Dr. Cunningham's stages would bury the average gamers out there, right?  Well I hope it's just me.

But overall the game's really great and I'd recommend it to everyone.  Cheers!


----------

